
Why should we care about our privacy? - Eliahu_horwi
Every body always advocates for privacy but I have yet to found a real answer to why should we actually care so much about our privacy especially if the problem faced is real advancement or creating a society where we are all safer.
As an example we have many laws which limit the police and government in the why they can get evidence, many of these laws are in place in order to protect our privacy, why shouldn&#x27;t we allow the police to get what ever information needed in any way they need ( as long as they don&#x27;t hurt any one in the process), this could create a safer environment for us all.<p>Just as a side note I am not talking about giving up our privacy for private corporations to make profits in (I.E Facebook, Google etc) but only to causes which can improve the human race and society such as DNA reasrch, police and othets
======
Eliahu_horwi
Edit: I have found this post and there are many others like this which all
make a valid point. The question is at what cost, the current cost of our
privacy is crimes not solved or worst solved crimes that can't be brought to
justice since the evidence are not applicable. Furthermore we have research
which is being held back due to privacy, think of what the medical industry do
with the blood samples or DNA of every person on the planet. What I am looking
for is an argument which will make it worth it.

[https://medium.com/@FabioAEsteves/i-have-nothing-to-hide-
why...](https://medium.com/@FabioAEsteves/i-have-nothing-to-hide-why-should-i-
care-about-my-privacy-f488281b8f1d)

------
just_observing
When you tell me all about you... I will explain.

~~~
kp1
^Exactly!

Please tell us everything about you, your family, personal life, financial
situation, where you live, your age, your ethnicity, where you work...etc

Govt/Police already abuse the power they have. Once they have the private info
of individuals they will abuse it. I.E intelligence community.

~~~
Eliahu_horwi
Abuse it in what way?

